

Show HN: Data analysis app to fill the gap between SurveyMonkey and SPSS - janekk
https://www.datacracker.com

======
janekk
Hi, we made this app based on the idea that there are a lot of people who look
at their basic survey results (e.g. what SurveyMonkey and other platforms
provide) and don't get any insights.

The only other competitor in this space that I know of is Statwing, and we're
going for better ease of use and more features.

For example, DataCracker generates a report with charts or tables up front
(optionally with profiling or break down questions), can export to PPT/PDF.
We've got automatic significance testing (shown via arrows and colors next to
data points) that indicate whether p-values are significant and arrow length
according to statistical tests. Our Groups feature uses latent class analysis
to discover segments within survey respondents.

Let me know what you think!

------
timbock
Cool, what sort of stack are you running this on?

~~~
janekk
We're running on Windows Azure - ASP.NET web roles (C#, TypeScript) talking to
worker roles that do the statistical computation (C#).

